# VOTE HERE FOR DOGS



## Debby - LB (Oct 16, 2012)

Poll opens at 10:30


----------



## dreaminmini (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks CMHR!! This was a fun category. Lots of cute dogs out there. Good luck everyone!


----------

